# Where's My Free 3D Copy of Avatar!



## Nimo

Thought I'd start the wait time thread. My #10 envelope will be shot off first thing tomorrow morning.


My official send off time 1/1/10










My perceived prediction when I'll actually get the movie hopefully by Feb.


----------



## mchamblissII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thought I'd start the wait time thread. My #10 envelope will be shot off first thing tomorrow morning.
> 
> 
> My official send off time 1/1/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My perceived prediction when I'll actually get the movie hopefully by Feb.



How do I get my free copy of the avatar?


----------



## DenisG




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mchamblissII* /forum/post/19573015
> 
> 
> How do I get my free copy of the avatar?


 http://www.panasonic.com/promos/avat...oadLoyaltyForm


----------



## AudiRedDevil

well that sux we have to wait so long but it is free...


----------



## Jimmy

Nah, they will start shipping by the end of the week. Expect my copy to arrive on the 23rd.


----------



## Nimo

Mine is finally in process and will be shipping soon.


----------



## runner66

i get mine on monday as i check ups. i mailed mine in on decmber 2


----------



## flytrap5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *runner66* /forum/post/19669480
> 
> 
> i get mine on monday as i check ups. i mailed mine in on decmber 2



What web site gives you the shipping info? Panasonic rebate site?


----------



## Nimo

I'm glad I didn't have to pay for it and I really feel for the people that did! The most I ever paid for a movie was a French title from France 80.00 HD DVD collector set. Those days are far behind me and I haven't even gone out and bought any 3D movies. I have like four 3D discs all free of course from Panny. I'll probably start shopping for new titles in Jan/Feb when there is more content out there and prices drop a little.


The movie I really want is Tron I grew up with this movie during the gaming days of the coin arcade. Watched the first one and even played the game a litte back then.


----------



## ChadD

I received my copy today!!!!!!!!! I mailed in my rebate Dec 1st


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Somewhere in your equipment purchase price you paid. Trust me.


----------



## Nimo

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ChadD* 
I received my copy today!!!!!!!!! I mailed in my rebate Dec 1st
Congrats! good to hear you got it, us folk in California are usually last on the list. Best i can get is they updated the status.



Current Status: Fulfillment - 5160 Panasonic Avatar Fulfillment (Part 1)

Product will be mailed in 8-14 weeks of received date.


Retailer: ALL OTHERS

Product Model: TC-P50VT25

Date Entered: Thursday, December 16, 2010

Check Number: No check will be mailed. Fulfillment product will be mailed. 5160 Panasonic Avatar Fulfillment (Part 1)

Current Dollar Amount: $0.00


----------



## Neceo

where do you find that?


----------



## mobilejunkie

I got mine yesterday. Mailed out on the 3rd. My second copy is also approved and when I called this morning they said I'll get it next week.


----------



## adidino

If anyone is interested in selling their copy, please PM me.


----------



## Nimo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Neceo* /forum/post/19684264
> 
> 
> where do you find that?


 http://www.panasonicconsumerrebates.com


----------



## jonboy71




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *adidino* /forum/post/19688308
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested in selling their copy, please PM me.



PM me too!


----------



## teachsac

Finally updated to reflect Avatar. Sent mine on 12/1.


S~


----------



## runner66

anyone looking for avtar i have one looking to get rid of it asap best offer. i like to do pick up only but will ship.


----------



## wired1

Mine is on the way thanks to a SUPER nice AVS-er who wanted to sell it for a reasonable price and not be a doosher-rific gouger










I was willing to pay a bit more than normal, and he was nice enough to oblige!


Can't wait, and I really appreciate his willingness to take "less than market value" for this, in the interest of helping a fellow enthusiast see this.


THAT is how it should be. Bravo to a cool dude. Hope others are willing to sell and trade this to those fellow AVS-er's who want it without KILLING them.


In the end, to me at least, it feels better to take a reasonable amount for something and hook up a fellow geek, than to make an extra $100 and ship it off to bumble****.


Thanks again to my fellow AVS-er, and this is why I love this place. ALWAYS a nice, willing, and thoughtful member willing to help.


Happy Holidays!


----------



## javdog

That came out wrong wired.


----------



## wired1

No worries


----------



## Neceo

OH BS .. they are sending me an audit email , "serial number is missing. Please send the original UPC code or a copy of the front page of your owners manual with the serial number written on it for reprocessing. Please respond within 30 days of this letter."


I sent them a copy of my owner's manual, UGH guess i will do it again


----------



## Jimmy

Status says my claim was entered on Dec. 20th. I sent it in on Dec.1st. Don't know why it took so long to get the rebate claim and then get it into the system. Oh well, at least they got it. Maybe I will get it next week.


----------



## Panther5150

If there is a kind soul out there that would like to sell me an Avatar 3d disk, i would be very happy. Just got out of surgery and received my new3d tv so I am laid up with not much to do. Please PM with price and availability and thank you so much for your consideration. I looked on ebay and was truly shocked by how much they are trying to take people for a movie. Thanks again and happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## teedizz

I checked the above url but when i enter in my information I just get this message.


" Searching for P*****s M*****n in postal code 9***6 ."


but it just stays there and does nothing.


----------



## advocate2

Once all the free copies get delivered to the legacy owners, the prices on Ebay should start coming down.


----------



## H1TMAN22

Got mine today!


----------



## bontrager

Went on line to check the status on December 21 and they still have not entered me into the system as of yet even though I mailed the form in on December. I was getting a little irritated with the agent on the phone and she mention that they have millions of requests to process. It was sent from Western Pennsylvania and should have only taken a couple of days to get to Tennessee. She asked me to wait another week and call again, if no luck they will have me fax in a request.


----------



## Nimo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/19701366
> 
> 
> Went on line to check the status on December 21 and they still have not entered me into the system as of yet even though I mailed the form in on December. I was getting a little irritated with the agent on the phone and she mention that they have millions of requests to process. It was sent from Western Pennsylvania and should have only taken a couple of days to get to Tennessee. She asked me to wait another week and call again, if no luck they will have me fax in a request.



Apparently they are doing the same thing they did with the other promo. Some people are getting another copy sent to them a week after they received the first one. Us poor folk in Ca are always last on the list and I never got any doubles of anything some people have all the luck.


----------



## mobilejunkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *advocate2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Once all the free copies get delivered to the legacy owners, the prices on Ebay should start coming down.



If u look at any of the copies listed for $200+, they are not selling. Probably bc they are not real. The average price seems to be around $100-$150.


By the way, I sent mine in on the 3rd on just got my second copy today. I have 2 vt25's and I'm impressed with the speed they had in delivery.


I also got 2 copies EACH of coriline and ice age in 3d bc I called them to check the status of the second avatar and the lady was nice, so I told her that I bought the tv's the day after the ice age/coriline promo ended and previously panny told me I was out of luck. But she said they has some extras that they hadn't sent back yet. So my mail box, on Christmas eve had 3 pkg's in it today.










Merry Christmas! Oh and I'm still looking to sell one more avatar and one set of ice age and coriline. PM me with offers.


----------



## mobilejunkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nimo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently they are doing the same thing they did with the other promo. Some people are getting another copy sent to them a week after they received the first one. Us poor folk in Ca are always last on the list and I never got any doubles of anything some people have all the luck.



I haven't seen that this time yet. I'm the only one that has received 2 so far and it's bc I bought 2 tv's and sent off for 2 avatars. The supervisor I spoke with (same one that hooked me up with the coriline/ice age combo) said that with the previous promo panny didn't get them (rebate company) the movies until after the promo started. For this one they received the avatars on the 1st so they were ready. She said as time goes on that they will move toward that 8-14 week wait but for now they were moving quickly.


She also said that there have been glitches that IT is working on with their online tracking. Mine only showed 1 even though both had shipped. So to those who are worried due to not seeing it online. I wouldn't worry. It's probably on the way.


----------



## Carl Jones

Turnrd my info in 12/01, got my copy yesterday (12/24).


----------



## wfmiller

Put in paperwork around the 6th and got my copy yesterday as well. There was no status updates that it was even in the system....


----------



## madturbosnake

i just barely sent mine off last week so i doubt I will even get my copy until the end of january.


----------



## pogiboy









Turned mine in on Dec 2nd, got it Dec 24th.


----------



## thptrek

Turned in on the 1st and got my copy on the 27th.


----------



## teachsac

Still waiting. Sent on first, entered 20th.


S~


----------



## car5nc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *teachsac* /forum/post/19720981
> 
> 
> Still waiting. Sent on first, entered 20th.
> 
> 
> S~



Same here, Sent on the 1st. Entered on the 23rd !! . Just luck of the mail sorter I guess. Oh well, I need to buy more glasses anyway.


----------



## mikeypas

Argh, mine was entered on the 21st, just called today, still hasn't shipped. Grrrr


----------



## cathoderaytube

Mailed mine on the 2nd, entered on the 14th, delivered on the 28th.


----------



## Jimmy

Mailed on the 1st. Entered on the 20th, not received yet.


----------



## Jadocs

This is like the release of the iPhone 4 lol


----------



## Lazy8z

Dang I sent mine in about 4 days late. I won't see it until Feb either. I really wish my info was entered though. I am paranoid it as lost in the mail or something and I will miss the submission deadline or something stupid.


----------



## Nimo

Well blow me socks off! Didn't have to wait 90 days hat's off to Panasonic's promo dept!

Good Job!








 


First impressions:

Using J.C.'s settings no calibration, tweaked panel brightness to mid and raised gamma up to 2.2 from 2.4.

No cut out cardboard looking charactors.

Did not notice any crosstalk.

Luv the jungle scenes...










Edit: Tweaks were done in Custom mode.


----------



## Hurk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wfmiller* /forum/post/19705434
> 
> 
> Put in paperwork around the 6th and got my copy yesterday as well. There was no status updates that it was even in the system....



Where do you go online for the status update. I sent away for mine on Dec 16 - Canada....


Hurk


----------



## brad31

Does the online status report ever update if you already redeemed for Coraline/Ice Age 2? My status is still showing that rebate and I sent my Avatar in on the 2nd day possible. Those that are calling - what number are you calling?


----------



## teachsac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brad31* /forum/post/19751162
> 
> 
> Does the online status report ever update if you already redeemed for Coraline/Ice Age 2? My status is still showing that rebate and I sent my Avatar in on the 2nd day possible. Those that are calling - what number are you calling?



Yes. Mine updated 12/20. Still waiting







Mailed on 12/1. They are really inconsistant.


S~


----------



## madturbosnake

anyone know how you can check the status of when you will receiving your free copy.


----------



## Mr Ian B

I sent mine 2 weeks ago with return receipt and have not received the green card back. Will be calling tomorrow.


Ian B


----------



## Lazy8z

Well I'll be...my copy came yesterday. I sent it in a week late, never called and never saw the status update (still). Maybe the typed my name wrong in their system? Or are they being too efficient mailing them ?


----------



## Jimmy

Mine came yesterday, the 3rd (Maryland). Sent on the Dec. 1st, entered on 21st.


----------



## JMAUSGP

Mine came yesterday. Sent in on the 2nd, never entered, but arrived on January 3rd. Life is good


----------



## mikeypas

ARgh, still haven't received my copy yet. It was entered Dec 21. Anyone else have a date of Dec 21 or earlier and still haven't received their copy?


----------



## scottmizo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mikeypas* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ARgh, still haven't received my copy yet. It was entered Dec 21. Anyone else have a date of Dec 21 or earlier and still haven't received their copy?



Mine was entered on Dec 21st. I called today and was told it shipped on Dec 29th. I expect Thursday or Friday (west coast).


----------



## teachsac

Finally got mine yesterday.


S~


----------



## Magowin

I sent mine out today for the DMP-BDT100 promotion certified mail so I'll know when they receive it. I'll update status as I get additional info.


----------



## mikeypas

Finally received today! Entered on Dec 21, received Jan 6..


----------



## icemanjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hurk* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you go online for the status update. I sent away for mine on Dec 16 - Canada....
> 
> 
> Hurk



Cause we live in Canada panasonic stated

6-8 weeks so we should see it towards the last week of January and or maybe sooner


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/19701366
> 
> 
> Went on line to check the status on December 21 and they still have not entered me into the system as of yet even though I mailed the form in on December. I was getting a little irritated with the agent on the phone and she mention that they have millions of requests to process. It was sent from Western Pennsylvania and should have only taken a couple of days to get to Tennessee. She asked me to wait another week and call again, if no luck they will have me fax in a request.



Called again yesterday and the rep claimed that my coping was shipping that morning. Will wait and see if this is true. Can anyone comment where their free copy was shipped from.


----------



## car5nc

Got mine today in NC. Entered on the 23rd


----------



## mobilejunkie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bontrager* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Called again yesterday and the rep claimed that my coping was shipping that morning. Will wait and see if this is true. Can anyone comment where their free copy was shipped from.



Kentucky I believe.


----------



## The Tophinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Magowin* /forum/post/19777640
> 
> 
> I sent mine out today for the DMP-BDT100 promotion certified mail so I'll know when they receive it. I'll update status as I get additional info.



I did the same. Mailed mine out cert mail this morning.


----------



## Nomad360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/19788191
> 
> 
> I did the same. Mailed mine out cert mail this morning.



Hey can you help me out a bit,I'm also gonna send mine in,what exactly do I send in ?


Do I print the rebate form thats on the Panasonic website,if I do print it,do I have to cut anything ? Or do I sent the whole print including the part where it says "Avatar Blu-Ray 3D is here"All the way down to the bottom where it says "Panasonic ideas for life" ?


I cut the UPC Code from the Carton the one thats on top of the box ? Cause theres 2 one on top printed on the actual carton and a second on the side like a sticker.


You think it's fine if I send the receipt that came in the Amazon shipping box ?


Sorry for all the questions this the first time I'm doing this.


----------



## The Tophinator

I printed out the rebate form from the Amazon site. I filled it out at the bottom part.


I went to my purchace of the BR player on Amazon and printed out an invoice. I circled the top to show the player, purchase date and price to comply with the requirements on the rebate form.


I cut out the barcode on the box that included the UPC code (there are three barcodes but only one with the UPC) I carefully removed the cardboard on the back to lighten the weight.


I scanned all of the above to my computer so I will have a copy in case something happens (lost in the mail).


I packaged the rebate form, invoice and UPC into an envelope and mailed it certified to the address on the rebate form.


I hope that helps.


----------



## bontrager

Good news, Avatar 3D was delivered yesterday. I mailed my rebate form on December 1.


----------



## Nomad360




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/19788378
> 
> 
> I printed out the rebate form from the Amazon site. I filled it out at the bottom part.
> 
> 
> I went to my purchace of the BR player on Amazon and printed out an invoice. I circled the top to show the player, purchase date and price to comply with the requirements on the rebate form.
> 
> 
> I cut out the barcode on the box that included the UPC code (there are three barcodes but only one with the UPC) I carefully removed the cardboard on the back to lighten the weight.
> 
> 
> I scanned all of the above to my computer so I will have a copy in case something happens (lost in the mail).
> 
> 
> I packaged the rebate form, invoice and UPC into an envelope and mailed it certified to the address on the rebate form.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



Thanks that helped allot,I was gonna cut the Barcode that was on top of the box,I thought that was the UPC code.Then I noticed what you said,thats when I saw the one that says UPC on it,thanks!


----------



## Magowin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/19788191
> 
> 
> I did the same. Mailed mine out cert mail this morning.



Ugh just my luck it was attempted delivery on Sat when no one was there. I hope post office makes another attempt it says in tracking that a notice was left. I doubt anyone there will goto post office to pick it up if that has to be done. I didn't know they required a signature for certified I just wanted to know when it was dropped in there box.


----------



## tmaschm

Mine came this past weekend! Now I have to decide if I want to keep it or not.


----------



## bontrager




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tmaschm* /forum/post/19802440
> 
> 
> Mine came this past weekend! Now I have to decide if I want to keep it or not.




Keep it; I actually enjoyed it at home ( brighter/sharper image) much better than in the theater.


----------



## zakdaripper

I just ordered a GT25 but the promo looks like it ended on Nov 30. Should I still try to send one in?


----------



## J_Ruff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/19788378
> 
> 
> I printed out the rebate form from the Amazon site. I filled it out at the bottom part.
> 
> 
> I went to my purchace of the BR player on Amazon and printed out an invoice. I circled the top to show the player, purchase date and price to comply with the requirements on the rebate form.
> 
> 
> I cut out the barcode on the box that included the UPC code (there are three barcodes but only one with the UPC) I carefully removed the cardboard on the back to lighten the weight.
> 
> 
> I scanned all of the above to my computer so I will have a copy in case something happens (lost in the mail).
> 
> 
> I packaged the rebate form, invoice and UPC into an envelope and mailed it certified to the address on the rebate form.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



Was this the bar code that peeled off fairly easily?


----------



## Magowin

Woohoo I lucked out post office reattemped delivery and they got my paperwork on the 10th. I'll update when I get a email confirmation.


----------



## icemanjs

has anyone in canada gotten there free copy yet i sent mine on dec 15 in and they have yet to enter the info into there data system for any info


----------



## rsoares28

I live in canada and i sent my info in on dec 16th and nothing yet. Where would go check to see if they recieved my info?


Thanks


----------



## icemanjs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsoares28* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I live in canada and i sent my info in on dec 16th and nothing yet. Where would go check to see if they recieved my info?
> 
> 
> Thanks



U can call them or email them.. They are way to slow.


----------



## Bulls729




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/19788378
> 
> 
> I printed out the rebate form from the Amazon site. I filled it out at the bottom part.
> 
> 
> I went to my purchace of the BR player on Amazon and printed out an invoice. I circled the top to show the player, purchase date and price to comply with the requirements on the rebate form.
> 
> 
> I cut out the barcode on the box that included the UPC code (there are three barcodes but only one with the UPC) I carefully removed the cardboard on the back to lighten the weight.
> 
> 
> I scanned all of the above to my computer so I will have a copy in case something happens (lost in the mail).
> 
> 
> I packaged the rebate form, invoice and UPC into an envelope and mailed it certified to the address on the rebate form.
> 
> 
> I hope that helps.



I'm sure they will still honor your claim. But I did go to the website listed on the rebate form to double check compliance standards, and on their FAQ here section 3 of items you have to send in, they want the UPC WITH the serial.


----------



## The Tophinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bulls729* /forum/post/19832682
> 
> 
> I'm sure they will still honor your claim. But I did go to the website listed on the rebate form to double check compliance standards, and on their FAQ here section 3 of items you have to send in, they want the UPC WITH the serial.



The only barcode with the UPC also has the serial number.


----------



## Bulls729




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/19832819
> 
> 
> The only barcode with the UPC also has the serial number.



The other two are still UPC codes, just the one with the serial actually says UPC on the label. I thought when you wrote "only one with the UPC" you meant just a standalone UPC without the serial, a little confusion is all. Just trying to clear the air.


----------



## jdk33

For those that bought their sets after the promo ended, don't bother sending your rebate in. I ordered mine Dec. 11 and sent the rebate in the 24. Just saw this show up on the panasonicconsumerreabte site today:


Date Entered: Tuesday, January 11, 2011


Code:


Code:


Exception Type  Description
Purchase Date   YOUR PURCHASE DATE FALLS OUTSIDE OF THE SPECIFIED DATES FOR THIS PROMOTION. YOU DO NOT QUALIFY FOR THIS REBATE.


So anyone wanna set me up with Avatar 3d?


----------



## Malcolm_B

My copy finally arrived today. Was starting to think I messed up the mail-in stuff or something. Going to save it for the weekend.


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *The Tophinator* /forum/post/19788378
> 
> 
> I went to my purchace of the BR player on Amazon and printed out an invoice. I circled the top to show the player, purchase date and price to comply with the requirements on the rebate form.



Crap, crap, crap. I forgot to circle everything on the invoice.










Guess I better print another invoice, copy the manual cover and be prepared to wait until March.


----------



## madturbosnake

my copy finally arrived yesterday, sent it off at xmas time.


----------



## Winky65

No one else has tried for a while, and I see it worked for someone else, so if anyone wants to sell their copy at a non-ebay price, please keep me in mind. I would love to find a copy at a reasonable price.


Thanks.


Bill
[email protected]


----------



## Neceo

is there a way to play it in 2d if you want? I couldn't see it


----------



## Malcolm_B

After you hit PLAY, the 3-D or 2-D option shows up.


----------



## Datagg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Carl Jones* 
Turnrd my info in 12/01, got my copy yesterday (12/24).
So about a month then.... I sent mine in (BDT-100 Deal) on 1/6/11...


----------



## Neceo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/19889405
> 
> 
> After you hit PLAY, the 3-D or 2-D option shows up.



thanks will have to check it out when I get home today. I figured there had to be a way. My wife can't take too much of the 3d all at once


----------



## jim2011

I submitted my rebate for the bdt-100 promo before the 1/10/11. However, I don't see any info regarding it on panasonicconsumerrebates.com


Should I be worried?


----------



## Aj5000

My neighbor with the vt25, just got his avatar copy. I played on my un7000 sam. Pretty awesome, no ghosting on the sam led display.


----------



## The Tophinator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim2011* /forum/post/19891495
> 
> 
> I submitted my rebate for the bdt-100 promo before the 1/10/11. However, I don't see any info regarding it on panasonicconsumerrebates.com
> 
> 
> Should I be worried?



I mailed mine on 1/6 and they recieved it on 1/11. I just checked the link and it looks like they entered it on 1/20.


Date Entered: *Thursday, January 20, 2011*

Check Number: No check will be mailed. *Fulfillment product will be mailed*. 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)


----------



## AudiRedDevil

mailed mine dec 3/4? just got mine today in the mail, 1/26


----------



## Hurk

Quote:

Originally Posted by *rsoares28* 
I live in canada and i sent my info in on dec 16th and nothing yet. Where would go check to see if they recieved my info?


Thanks
Canada, Vancouve, mailed mine on Dec 16, sent email to inquire and they replied stating Mailed on Jan 21 and would take 7 - 10 business days so should get end of Month.

Hurk


----------



## Magowin

They received my info on the 10th I just got it yesterday the 26th. I never got an email from them so if your worried about that dont be. I thought I wasn't in there rebates system but I checked today and I'm there now it says it was entered on the 20th. I think I was not putting my middle initial in the search so if you sent your info with a middle initial remember to put that after your first name on the rebate status site. I tracked the label as it came UPS and it was shipped the 24th so it was a 2 day process for that who's wondering.


----------



## J_Ruff




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jim2011* /forum/post/19891495
> 
> 
> I submitted my rebate for the bdt-100 promo before the 1/10/11. However, I don't see any info regarding it on panasonicconsumerrebates.com
> 
> 
> Should I be worried?



i called them a few days ago as mine wasn't showing up either. I sent it certified, so I know they received. It shows up in her system, and she said it was in the processing stage. Though I still can't see it online. You may want to give them a call if it makes you feel better.


----------



## The Tophinator

My copy was sitting on the front porch when I stepped outside. 23 days wasn't too bad.


----------



## sdbadd

Sent my rebate in on Dec 20th and mine showed up yesterday. I'm in Calgary, Alberta so the Canada copies are shipping now.


----------



## jwalz1

I mailed mine in on the 18th and it is still not in the system although I will expect to get one of the letters because I cut a random UPC off the box and sent it in.


I realize why they need the one with the serial number on it, but I have the Panasonic form and nowhere on the entire form does it show the words "Serial Number" but intstructs one to only attach a UPC symbol, of which there are four on the box.


I know what a universal product code is, and what one looks like. It is too bad Panasonic's team does not know the difference when they print out instructions for what to send in and then LEAVE OFF the critical piece from the instructions that they require to process the claim.


Oh well......it will just add a month to get my copy.


The form I filled out is not the one listed at the front of this thread btw, it is this one here:

http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/image...175015680_.pdf 


And it was for purchasing a Panasonic Bluray player.


----------



## j007m

mailed mine jan 7 it was posted today.




Panasonic Rebate Status Information

Current Status: Fulfillment - 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)

Product will be mailed in 8-14 weeks of received date.


Retailer: ALL OTHERS

Product Model: DMP-BDT100

Date Entered: Thursday, January 27, 2011

Check Number: No check will be mailed. Fulfillment product will be mailed. 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)

Current Dollar Amount: $0.00



Got my copy a few days ago...


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j007m* /forum/post/19929142
> 
> 
> mailed mine jan 7 it was posted today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panasonic Rebate Status Information
> 
> Current Status: Fulfillment - 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)
> 
> Product will be mailed in 8-14 weeks of received date.
> 
> 
> Retailer: ALL OTHERS
> 
> Product Model: DMP-BDT100
> 
> Date Entered: Thursday, January 27, 2011
> 
> Check Number: No check will be mailed. Fulfillment product will be mailed. 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)
> 
> Current Dollar Amount: $0.00
> 
> 
> 
> Got my copy a few days ago...



Now this concerns me.. i sent mine out on January 7th... Certified, delivery confirmation. They got it. Now February 7th, nothing... The rebate page they have don't show processing or that im in there system at all... What the hell going on?


----------



## Rach

I, too, sent mine in in early January and haven't heard a word. I need AVATAR 3D, now!


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rach* /forum/post/19971141
> 
> 
> I, too, sent mine in in early January and haven't heard a word. I need AVATAR 3D, now!



I just cant help think we gonna get screwed here.... I haven't had much luck in this territory in life. Companies always seem to try to find flaws, inject stipulations that discount the validity of things, etc... I hope im wrong, yet here i wait and hear nothing.


----------



## Lumpy

Whew.










Sent mine in Jan. 20 and current status now is:


Fulfillment - 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)










I was worried because I'm positive I forgot to circle the required items on the invoice.


Now it's only 2-4 months away.


----------



## Bulls729

Shipped on 17JAN11 for the DMP-BDT100 Promotion, ordered my player through EastCoastTV's for $139. It showed up on Panasonics website sometime last week, and received it yesterday.


----------



## Rach

I spoke too soon as it arrived last night. Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Don Landis

Just sent in my coupon today.


----------



## elmorage

just got my copy yesterday from the east coast tvs bdt100 purchase. sent in around january 20th.


----------



## BishopLord




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Datagg* /forum/post/19971276
> 
> 
> I just cant help think we gonna get screwed here.... I haven't had much luck in this territory in life. Companies always seem to try to find flaws, inject stipulations that discount the validity of things, etc... I hope im wrong, yet here i wait and hear nothing.



Put enough energy into negative thinking and that's all you'll get out life. Try not to dwell on it. Most of these rebates and free stuff takes 6 to 10 weeks or longer.


----------



## Datagg

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BishopLord* 
Put enough energy into negative thinking and that's all you'll get out life. Try not to dwell on it. Most of these rebates and free stuff takes 6 to 10 weeks or longer.
You are right..... Good news, i got it in yesterday.....


----------



## Lumpy

Got mine yesterday. Outstanding.


----------



## giantchicken

I sent mine in on Wednesday after receiving my BDT100 from Amazon. I just wish there was a way to submit it online--I entered my code online to redeem "How to Train Your Dragon" last Friday and the disc arrived Thursday. The whole process took just a week--I wish Avatar could get here that fast.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

The dang form says 14 weeks!!! Wow. I sent mine in last week as well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

They received my rebate on 2/7/11 but I am not in their system yet when I check my status online. I sent everything to them certified return mail. Should I be worried?


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> They received my rebate on 2/7/11 but I am not in their system yet when I check my status online. I sent everything to them certified return mail. Should I be worried?



No, don't be worried. Receiving a letter and putting it in the pile is not the same as opening the letter and processing. Took about two extra weeks for my status to show up, assuming 5 days for the mail system, which is generous.


I expect my copy to arrive this or next week.


shinksma


----------



## bigbadwolfe911

I sent mine in on 02/05/11 still not seeing anything in database online either going to try and call him.


----------



## jadeezra

I sent mine in 2/3 and it popped into the system on the 16th. Still havent gotten it in the mail though. Should be anyday I suspect.


----------



## Datagg




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigbadwolfe911* /forum/post/20066726
> 
> 
> I sent mine in on 02/05/11 still not seeing anything in database online either going to try and call him.



It took about a month to get mine in.. Yet what got me worried is that I was never in there database online..... So perhaps with that being said, you shouldn't worry to much at this point like i did....


----------



## giantchicken

I mailed my form on the 9th, and my info showed up on the site today (the 28th). It says it was entered on the 23rd and will be mailed in 8-14 weeks.


----------



## Don Landis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giantchicken* /forum/post/20078453
> 
> 
> I mailed my form on the 9th, and my info showed up on the site today (the 28th). It says it was entered on the 23rd and will be mailed in 8-14 weeks.




Ditto! Just showed up today also. Looks like ours are being pigeon holed together.







Man these rebates are slow. If Panasonic delivered product like their rebates they would be out of business. I've gotten many rebates and they usually take 3 weeks.


----------



## Lumpy

It takes a long time for the rebate to get into their system. When I finally showed up on their tracker it said 8-14 weeks but it was more like 4 or 5 days.


----------



## giantchicken

Well, that would be great! I'm hoping I have the same experience.


----------



## deArgila

Anyone have any luck getting Avatar without the upc from the box?


----------



## Bytehoven

I sent my form in late January, it showed up in the system on 2/15. I'll posts as soon as I receive the disc.


----------



## chodalad

about 6 weeks to get mine.


----------



## Geaux Tigers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geaux Tigers* /forum/post/20045194
> 
> 
> They received my rebate on 2/7/11 but I am not in their system yet when I check my status online. I sent everything to them certified return mail. Should I be worried?



I received my 3D Blu-ray of Avatar in today. It was sent via UPS. My name was never listed in the online rebate system that you can check. Additionally, my player was a DMP-BDT300 which is not officially listed on the rebate form. However, I did buy my DMP-BDT300 during the promotion period. A Panasonic Employee on another AV Forum advised me that it was his understanding that the Rebate Center applied a liberal policy when determining who was eligible for the rebate and advised me to send everything in. I am glad that I took his advise. I thought it was probably an oversight by Panasonic when they excluded the higher end 2010 3D Blu-ray Players from the promotion. Panasonic probably figured that there were not enough DMP-BDT300/350 players to worry about and therefore did not mention them on the rebate form. When I called and emailed the Rebate Center to ask if I was eligible they told me that I was not. Bottom line, if you are in a similar situation as me then send in your information. The worst thing you can lose is a piece of cardboard and postage. I look forward to watching Avatar in 3D.


----------



## Gaborik

Took about 3 weeks to get mine. Man does 3D make this movie 10x better.


----------



## Bytehoven

My rebate form posted on 2/15 and the Avatar 3D disc just arrived today. It shipped from Memphis, TN.


----------



## jadeezra

Got mine today also. Sent on feb 3rd and recieved march 3rd.


----------



## shinksma

I got mine today too, whoo hoo! Took about 6 weeks total: mailed it around the last week of Jan, and received 3 March. So four to seven weeks seems like the typical window of turn-around time, obviously dependent on the method you use to send in the rebate.


Now I just need a 3D projector, and I can actually watch it. You listening JVC? Start shipping that backlog to AVS!










shinksma


----------



## Lumpy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gaborik* /forum/post/20090908
> 
> 
> Took about 3 weeks to get mine. Man does 3D make this movie 10x better.



Yeah. I tend to skip ahead to more exciting scenes when I watch it in 2D but I want to relish every scene in 3D. I get more involved in the story as well.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Your all killing me here... I actually had though I'd had it before this past weekend after readin many of these posts, but no cigar yet here.


----------



## Don Landis

Feb 9:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis* /forum/post/19978630
> 
> 
> Just sent in my coupon today.



March 1


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Don Landis* /forum/post/20079153
> 
> 
> Ditto! Just showed up today also. Looks like ours are being pigeon holed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man these rebates are slow. If Panasonic delivered product like their rebates they would be out of business. I've gotten many rebates and they usually take 3 weeks.




Surprise!
























Avatar 3D arrived via UPS today. Mailed in on Feb 9, showed up on the tracking site on Feb 28th, received on Mar 7. Two days shy of a month.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Not that anybody really cares but I did get my Avatar yesterday. Like 1 month exactly to the day I mailed it.


----------



## Bytehoven

I sold my copy







Do get me wrong, I really like the dramatic use of 3D through out the movie. I also feel Avatar may well be the best 3D reference available at the moment.


However, I prefer the Collectors Edition and look forward to owning that in 3D some time in 2012. I also, like watching a brighter image of Avatar than what 3D provides.


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

My wife said no way on selling it.... She also wants the CE when it comes out, but wants to retain this one as well.


----------



## pocketcash

Besides Avatar, is there anything else a grown-up can watch in 3D ?


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

This links to a complete list of what is out...

http://www.blu-ray.com/movies/search...sortby=&page=1


----------



## Winky65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deArgila* /forum/post/20083231
> 
> 
> Anyone have any luck getting Avatar without the upc from the box?



I cannot answer definitively, but my guess would be no. That is most likely the most important item mailed in.


Mailed mine 10 days ago. (im)patiently waiting another 3 weeks or so.


My rebate showed up online as received. Took less than 2 weeks to show up online.


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Winky65* /forum/post/20124869
> 
> 
> I cannot answer definitively, but my guess would be no. That is most likely the most important item mailed in.
> 
> 
> Mailed mine 10 days ago. (im)patiently waiting another 3 weeks or so.
> 
> 
> My rebate showed up online as received. Took less than 2 weeks to show up online.



OK


----------



## grif32

Received my Avatar 3D couldn't believe how fast it came.


Mine showed up on line 4 days after I mailed in then received less then a week later.


----------



## thebat68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *grif32* /forum/post/20207824
> 
> 
> Received my Avatar 3D couldn't believe how fast it came.
> 
> 
> Mine showed up on line 4 days after I mailed in then received less then a week later.



Well that's cool. I mailed mine on the 3rd and they entered it on the 15th, and still waiting to receive it.


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebat68* /forum/post/20208288
> 
> 
> Well that's cool. I mailed mine on the 3rd and they entered it on the 15th, and still waiting to receive it.



Mailed mine on the 5th, it was also entered on the 15th and waiting as well.......


Ed


----------



## Winky65

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zoro* 
OK
Movie showed up 18 days from mailing date. Much quicker than I expected.


----------



## nyc3dwd60738

Hey all,

I just got the Panasonic DMP-BDT110P from Best Buy (in Staten Island) and the serial number sticker is scraped off. I wanted to get the Avatar 3D blu-ray bonus DVD offer but it requires that I send out the serial number and the UPC codes cut outs from the box but since the number is scraped off, I'm not sure if how I'm supposed to fulfill their requirements. Should I return it back to Bestbuy? Talk to them? Has anyone else had this problem? Thanks!


----------



## giantchicken

Sounds like they're getting faster. It took a month to get mine. But it was worth the wait.


----------



## stuart628

sent mine in today...hoping to get it tomorrow...is that too much to ask


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Hey stuart628....


Been a while since I heard from you.. How's your 3D screenings going with the 3DXL?


----------



## stuart628




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JOHNnDENVER* /forum/post/20219393
> 
> 
> Hey stuart628....
> 
> 
> Been a while since I heard from you.. How's your 3D screenings going with the 3DXL?



GREAT!!! I put my review up on satguys ( I didnt say anything over here till just now as I dont want to make people feel like I am cross promoting or anything) I love that little box and cant wait to get my avatar in 3D. I will say this everyone that has seen my setup now has sever 3D envy...that box is really really nice.


edit: I am also hearing of some really cool ideas of an adapter to be used WITH the 3dxl for passive setups...hoping that comes to fruition, and at a nice price!


----------



## JOHNnDENVER

Sounds good. I still don't have my 3D Converter. But I am still plodding along with the 3D HTPC in the theater.


----------



## stuart628

I am actually very suprised at how many they have gotten out, its very slow...I really believe the going on in Japan will slow it down too!


----------



## old corps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *old corps* /forum/post/20208959
> 
> 
> Mailed mine on the 5th, it was also entered on the 15th and waiting as well.......
> 
> 
> Ed



Happy to report that UPS delivered my copy of Avatar 3D today! 24 days after I sent in the rebate from my 210 BP.

















Ed


----------



## jeffden

Mine was also 24 days from my mailing it. It didn't show up in their system until Monday, then got it today. Not bad really.


----------



## Jacob305

I got my copy today. I sent it off earlier this month.


Jacob


----------



## zoro

My rebate showed up online , qualified


----------



## roachman313

What does it say on your online page if it was accepted or not? Mine states:


Current Status: Fulfillment - 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)

Product will be mailed in 8-14 weeks of received date.


But then I just got a letter from Panasonic stating that the product I purchased is not eligible under this promotion.


Has anyone else received this letter and if so what did you do?


Thanks


----------



## zoro




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *roachman313* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What does it say on your online page if it was accepted or not? Mine states:
> 
> 
> Current Status: Fulfillment - 5192 Panasonic DMP-BDT100 Avatar Blu-Ray Program (Part 1)
> 
> Product will be mailed in 8-14 weeks of received date.
> 
> 
> But then I just got a letter from Panasonic stating that the product I purchased is not eligible under this promotion.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else received this letter and if so what did you do?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not yet!


----------



## BioSehnsucht

Sent mine in and with tracking to know when it got there two weeks ago or so it arrived at their location ... still isn't on the site and of course haven't received the movie yet.


What device did you try to claim it on that they said it wasn't eligible?


----------



## roachman313

Panasonic DMP-BDT100


----------



## BioSehnsucht

That's odd. It ought to be. That was what the rebate was for ...


I hope they didn't run out and just invalidate everyone else who hadn't received a copy yet.


----------



## Spartan04

Are you sure you are eligible? The DMP-BDT100 rebate required the purchase to be between 1/2/11 and 3/26/11 and could not be part of a bundle. Was there a Panasonic TV on the same receipt?


It could also be a mistake on their part. I would either call or email Panasonic and ask what is going on and see if you can clear things up. The contact info is on the rebate site.


----------



## gatorglenn

I got Avatar 3D. It took just over three weeks. Bought the DMP-BDT100 to get it.


Glenn


----------



## roachman313

Alright. I appreciate your help in getting me that phone number. I called and they said that it must have been mistyped because they show it as being shipped out. I checked the tracking info and it will be here on Monday.


----------



## reflexrabbit

I got mine yesterday (4/15). It was entered in the system on 4/5, it took about a week for that to happen. Seems like the average wait time is about 3 weeks? Movie looks awesome in 3d though.


----------



## zoro

Received and sold for. $95


----------



## xdfireguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reflexrabbit* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I got mine yesterday (4/15). It was entered in the system on 4/5, it took about a week for that to happen. Seems like the average wait time is about 3 weeks? Movie looks awesome in 3d though.



Two weeks for me, never could track it online though. Do have to agree, it rocks in 3D! Now to sell the player and recoup my expenses...


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gatorglenn* /forum/post/20275629
> 
> 
> I got Avatar 3D. It took just over three weeks. Bought the DMP-BDT100 to get it.
> 
> 
> Glenn



where did you buy the DMP-BDT100 to get the Avatar with it ?


----------



## stuart628

Entered on 5th received Friday.....good turnaround speed


----------



## dlp3drules

i cant track it online too doesnt show nothing ..im a lil worried its been 3 weeks already ..i live in ny ..does ups deliver it ??any phone number to call panasonic and find out about my copy of avatar..i got bdp 210..


----------



## mhetman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlp3drules* /forum/post/20317952
> 
> 
> i cant track it online too doesnt show nothing ..im a lil worried its been 3 weeks already ..i live in ny ..does ups deliver it ??any phone number to call panasonic and find out about my copy of avatar..i got bdp 210..



I couldn't track mine online as well. However, after a month of waiting it showed up in my mailbox unannounced...


----------



## mattperkins

My experience: purchased [edit: qualifying bd player, model 110] March 8, received March 10 (Amazon Prime), mailed March 14, NOTHING on tracking site, received disc today (April 18).


--mattperkins


----------



## javanpohl

Mine was entered on April 7, still waiting for it to get here. Sounds like it should be coming pretty soon. Can't wait.


----------



## javanpohl

Got it!!


----------



## millertime50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/20331266
> 
> 
> Got it!!



cool... i just got mine that i bought to.. i know what i am doing tonight !


----------



## javanpohl

So I live in an apartment, albeit with nice thick walls. Normally I turn my movies down after about 10, but last night I just kept the volume up and Avatar went on until 11:30. I get a note slid under my door saying:


"Are you serious?!?! It sounds like you have an IMAX theater in your apartment! Please keep the volume to a reasonable and considerate level. Thank you"


Ha! Awesome. Felt kinda bad though... wonder how much it bothers them at my normal late-night listening levels.


Anyhoo, yes, Avatar in 3D was AWESOME... as was the sound now that I have 7.1. I don't know if it's 'cause I finally switched over to outputting from my PS3 in bitstream (heard somebody say PCM can mess with your surround levels, which I was really starting to think was true) and/or that I just fine-tuned everything with WOW, but the surround activity was like nothing I've heard. Even with lossy DTS, and using DTS NEO6, the use of all the surround channels was amazing!


----------



## javanpohl

Does anybody else think the 3d effect in Avatar is subtle at first then gets more aggressive later in the film?


----------



## javanpohl

Just a little FYI (I don't know how many people have realized this and since I think there is still an eligible promotion for Avatar), the Avatar promo requires a receipt and a upc code from the unit's box... neither of which is required to return said unit.


----------



## dlp3drules




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlp3drules* /forum/post/20317952
> 
> 
> i cant track it online too doesnt show nothing ..im a lil worried its been 3 weeks already ..i live in ny ..does ups deliver it ??any phone number to call panasonic and find out about my copy of avatar..i got bdp 210..



ahhh where is my copy ..it shows that have enter in the sistem on april 14 today its 27th april still nothing


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Just a little FYI (I don't know how many people have realized this and since I think there is still an eligible promotion for Avatar), the Avatar promo requires a receipt and a upc code from the unit's box... neither of which is required to return said unit.



I'm pretty sure that you need the upc from the box in order to return it.


----------



## javanpohl

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nickoakdl* 
I'm pretty sure that you need the upc from the box in order to return it.
You don't even need to return the box at all... well, depending on where you buy it from, I guess. But there is at least one retailer that doesn't require it.


----------



## HTFAN007

I am sure this question has been asked before but I can't find the answer. When will Avatar be available in 3D Blu-Ray for general release that does not require buying a piece of hardware to get it???


----------



## jsmiddleton4

"Received and sold for. $95"


That is good for you. Seems to be about the going price on ebay. Crazy. But good for sellers. Gladly wait for the retail release......


----------



## javanpohl

I hope I'm not distorting facts here, but I believe I heard that Panasonic has exclusivity rights until February 2012


----------



## mirak

Got a DMP-BDT210 3d blu ray player with my recent TV purchase. Mailed the Avatar 3d voucher on 5/7 with UPC/Serial cut from box and invoice with product circled.


As of 5/13, I'm not in the system. Website just says "Searching for [name] in postal code [zip]"


It's only been a week - any reason to be concerned?


----------



## go_lobos




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mirak* /forum/post/20431004
> 
> 
> Got a DMP-BDT210 3d blu ray player with my recent TV purchase. Mailed the Avatar 3d voucher on 5/7 with UPC/Serial cut from box and invoice with product circled.
> 
> 
> As of 5/13, I'm not in the system. Website just says "Searching for [name] in postal code [zip]"
> 
> 
> It's only been a week - any reason to be concerned?



Nope. Its been 2 weeks for me and nothing on the web. From what i hear its not uncommon to not be listed on the web ever, it will just show up in the mail in 3-4 weeks


----------



## PassedPawn




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/20340267
> 
> 
> Does anybody else think the 3d effect in Avatar is subtle at first then gets more aggressive later in the film?



The outdoor Pandora scenes are much more defined than all the stuff at the beginning. I'm guessing that is because it is much more easy it manipulate the CG stuff.


----------



## thill68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_lobos* /forum/post/20431133
> 
> 
> Nope. Its been 2 weeks for me and nothing on the web. From what i hear its not uncommon to not be listed on the web ever, it will just show up in the mail in 3-4 weeks






I mailed mine off I think mon. checked the web site, when I enter my name it just says searching, but nothing else comes up. Does this mean it hasn't arrived there?


----------



## shinksma




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *reflexrabbit* /forum/post/20312978
> 
> 
> I got mine yesterday (4/15). It was entered in the system on 4/5, it took about a week for that to happen. Seems like the average wait time is about 3 weeks? Movie looks awesome in 3d though.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *go_lobos* /forum/post/20431133
> 
> 
> Nope. Its been 2 weeks for me and nothing on the web. From what i hear its not uncommon to not be listed on the web ever, it will just show up in the mail in 3-4 weeks





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thill68* /forum/post/20437694
> 
> 
> I mailed mine off I think mon. checked the web site, when I enter my name it just says searching, but nothing else comes up. Does this mean it hasn't arrived there?



As you can see from reading a page or two back: it is typical that it takes a while for your info to show up in the system, and sometimes it never does, but you will get your disk eventually, usually within a month.


shinksma


----------



## Slirp

I mailed mine off a couple/few weeks ago, still nothing. Unfortunately I did notice as I was filling out the address envelope that the rebate center is in Memphis Tennessee and they've been having some small flooding issues around that area atm.


----------



## mattperkins




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PassedPawn* /forum/post/20432028
> 
> 
> The outdoor Pandora scenes are much more defined than all the stuff at the beginning. I'm guessing that is because it is much more easy it manipulate the CG stuff.



... or, maybe, that's how James Cameron wanted it? I mean, I also notice the difference, but ... this doesn't seem to be the kind of movie where budget and practicality really "defined" the filmmaking process. Not to say I totally love this flick, but it's all basically as intended, right? You don't spend XXX millions on a project like this one, and then cut corners on -- really?? -- the 3D effects.


-- matt


----------



## metlgawd

Just checked mine, I had just about forgotten about it. It was received on Jan 7th, but I've yet to see it here. 19 weeks and going, little bit over the advertised time, thanks a lot panasonic, appreciate it.


----------



## Slirp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *metlgawd* /forum/post/20462326
> 
> 
> Just checked mine, I had just about forgotten about it. It was received on Jan 7th, but I've yet to see it here. 19 weeks and going, little bit over the advertised time, thanks a lot panasonic, appreciate it.



Wow I would make a phone call or something. That's crazy.


I'm at about 3 weeks and my info still isn't in the system. Really hope all that flooding doesn't add too much time to the process.


----------



## HDPERSON

Sent out April 22, received May 19. Movie in 3d is awesome, I saw it last night.


----------



## go_lobos

Got mine 20 days after sending in... I never showed up in the online database.


----------



## GSimmons1987

I sent mine in yesterday.


I live in California so I don't expect anything for at least a month. But we shall see.....


----------



## Djames10

Actually the avatar dish can be purchased. I've bought a copy from the following website : (I'm sure no viruses









http://www.dhgate.com/p_ff8080812f6c...970f46fc5.html


----------



## J y E 4Ever

Took about 30 days.


Got it today, didn't even open it, immediately went up on Ebay.


An hour after going up on Ebay, sold for $80.00 shipped.


----------



## go_lobos





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *J y E 4Ever* /forum/post/20478702
> 
> 
> Took about 30 days.
> 
> 
> Got it today, didn't even open it, immediately went up on Ebay.
> 
> 
> An hour after going up on Ebay, sold for $80.00 shipped.



You wasted it


----------



## platano

whow!! I would said this is the faster rebate ever ...I sent it on 5.1. got it today.


----------



## TitusTroy

I'm surprised people are getting their Avatar 3D disc so quickly...usually rebates take forever to process and is only send out at the tail end of the delivery window...I sent in for my 3D Avatar copy today after buying a BDT-210 Blu-ray player but the rebate form says to expect delivery in 8-14 weeks


so I was expecting to get it around the 14 week mark but it seems Panasonic is sending these out pretty quickly


----------



## Slirp

Got mine today. About 3 weeks. God this movie is pretty.


----------



## thebard

Sent my rebate form in on April 27 and got my disc yesterday; almost excatly one month. I'm in California. Never did show up on the status page.


Watched most of it straight through last night. It looks fantastic, even on my 60hz front projection setup. Definitely my new showcase disc!


----------



## thebard

Ok, finished watching the disc tonight. I was annoyed when, during the closing credits, the disc started freezing up at 2:36:43. This continued through the credits & the disc failed to play to the end. It was repeatable at the same spot each time on my Oppo BDP-93.


I've written to Panasonic, but it kind of irks me.. brand new disc!


----------



## Mongis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djames10* /forum/post/20474574
> 
> 
> Actually the avatar dish can be purchased. I've bought a copy from the following website : (I'm sure no viruses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/p_ff8080812f6c...970f46fc5.html



Anyone else done this? I would sure buy one copy if this is "legit".


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongis* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Anyone else done this? I would sure buy one copy if this is "legit".



No kiddin! This deal seems a bit suspicious but can't help really considering buying from them. They have megamind available as well..


----------



## rjhythloday

Very suspicious


----------



## Jacob305




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/20493070
> 
> 
> Ok, finished watching the disc tonight. I was annoyed when, during the closing credits, the disc started freezing up at 2:36:43. This continued through the credits & the disc failed to play to the end. It was repeatable at the same spot each time on my Oppo BDP-93.
> 
> 
> I've written to Panasonic, but it kind of irks me.. brand new disc!



I got the same problem on my oppo 93. I have reported it to oppo. they are aware of the problem.


Jacob


----------



## javanpohl

Surely someone has to give that dhgate deal a shot. I would jump on it if I didn't already have a copy. $20?! Even if it turns out to be something sketchy, just call your credit card company.


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Surely someone has to give that dhgate deal a shot. I would jump on it if I didn't already have a copy. $20?! Even if it turns out to be something sketchy, just call your credit card company.



I kno. I'm so tempted to buy megamind and try it


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jacob305* /forum/post/20493867
> 
> 
> I got the same problem on my oppo 93. I have reported it to oppo. they are aware of the problem.
> 
> 
> Jacob



So it's definitely a player problem?


I was hoping to sell the bdp-110 that got me the rebate, so I'd hate to crack open the box & hook it up just to test the disc.


----------



## Jacob305

I also own the 210 panasonic model. it played fine on it.


Jacob


----------



## qprhooligan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Mongis* /forum/post/20493278
> 
> 
> Anyone else done this? I would sure buy one copy if this is "legit".



I'm sure it is a legit bootleg.


----------



## hotandserious

Re: dhgate: Zoom in on the picture of the Blu-Rays, you can pretty clearly see that the art for the Alpha and Omega Blu-Ray 3D was cut with a scissors.


----------



## ReSultZ

Can some1 give me a link to check the status of my avatar rebate?


TY


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReSultZ* /forum/post/20501519
> 
> 
> Can some1 give me a link to check the status of my avatar rebate?
> 
> 
> TY


 www.panasonicconsumerrebates.com 


You may not show up in the system; my disc came without me ever showing up.


----------



## ReSultZ

I don't see the 210 in the list of products :/


EDIT: NVM I found it and ty


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReSultZ* /forum/post/20501621
> 
> 
> I don't see the 210 in the list of products :/



Check under both "DVD Players" and "Home Entertainment".


----------



## almostinsane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *qprhooligan* /forum/post/20495221
> 
> 
> I'm sure it is a legit bootleg.



'legit bootleg'? Is that like legal illegal activity?


----------



## shazza

My disk showed up in the mail today ... just short of 3 weeks after mailing it in.


(Husband invited neighbors for dinner tonite, wonder how fast I can kick them out







)


----------



## Celluloid Hero

Per-ordered my DMP-BDT310 on May 15th from the big River, shipped on May 17th, received it on May 19th, mailed my Avatar rebate in in on May 20th and received it on June 2nd. Two week turnaround...color me impressed. Never did show up in the rebate system though. Will be watching it today...YIPEEEEE!


----------



## GSimmons1987

Do they usually mail out using USPS, UPS, or Fed Ex?


----------



## HDPERSON

Received my second copy of Avatar 3d blu ray yesterday. I have the 110 and 210 Panasonic 3d blu ray players.


----------



## TitusTroy

I just called the rebate center and my copy of Avatar 3D was shipped out yesterday and I will receive it on Monday...that was a lot faster then I was anticipating...I mailed mine in on May 25th...that means a 2.5 week turnaround...great job Panasonic!


----------



## GSimmons1987

I too just called the Rebate Center and my copy was shipped out on June 2, 2011. Since they're located in Memphis and I'm in San Diego I probably won't be looking for it until the beginning of next week. But I originally shipped the rebate in on May 20, so Panasonic really does work fast on these.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GSimmons1987* /forum/post/20552021
> 
> 
> I too just called the Rebate Center and my copy was shipped out on June 2, 2011. Since they're located in Memphis and I'm in San Diego I probably won't be looking for it until the beginning of next week. But I originally shipped the rebate in on May 20, so Panasonic really does work fast on these.



you could ask them for the tracking number...over a week seems like a long time


----------



## lpnaz480

This is all good news as this will be my only 3d movie for awhile. Glad to see that it's not really an 8 week waiting time.


----------



## GSimmons1987




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/20552030
> 
> 
> you could ask them for the tracking number...over a week seems like a long time



You're right. Called back and asked for a Tracking Number and it actually shows the Scheduled Delivery as later on today. But judging how far away the package was the last time it was scanned I assume it's gonna get rescheduled to Monday.


----------



## Wayward Travelle

I sent mine in on the 24th of May, received it on June 8th, basically 2 weeks on the nose. I was really surprised.


----------



## lpnaz480

Did you guys use the search on panasonicconsumerrevatrs.com or did you call them to get info on the status of your movie?


----------



## Wayward Travelle

I never could get the website to come up for me, and I never called.

I just waited, everyone else was saying 3 weeks so I figured I would wait at least that long before worrying.

Then it showed up in 2 weeks anyways.


----------



## Billabongi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TitusTroy* /forum/post/20551852
> 
> 
> I just called the rebate center and my copy of Avatar 3D was shipped out yesterday and I will receive it on Monday...that was a lot faster then I was anticipating...I mailed mine in on May 25th...that means a 2.5 week turnaround...great job Panasonic!



What number did you call?


----------



## lpnaz480

They must of gotten busy with their promo. Week three and not even received yet.


----------



## TitusTroy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Billabongi* /forum/post/20597782
> 
> 
> What number did you call?



(866) 852-3590


business hours: 8:00 am to 4:15 pm CST, Monday - Friday


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* /forum/post/20599248
> 
> 
> They must of gotten busy with their promo. Week three and not even received yet.



I'm on my third week, as well.


----------



## lpnaz480




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NovaKane* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my third week, as well.



Good to know I'm not the only one. Especially since most here had a two week turnaround. I was thinking something might have happened.


----------



## thebard

I heard those east of the rockies get theirs first... took me 4 weeks out here in California.


----------



## eieiopig

Sup Everyone,


I guess I got the shaft then. I mailed my Rebate out on:

Thursday, April 28, 2011


Just received my copy of the Avatar Blu-ray 3D today:

Tuesday, June 21, 2011


That's 9 weeks and 5 days. About 2 and a 1/2 months.










Everyone's Favorite Farm Animal,

[eieio]Pig


----------



## lpnaz480




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eieiopig* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Sup Everyone,
> 
> 
> I guess I got the shaft then. I mailed my Rebate out on:
> 
> Thursday, April 28, 2011
> 
> 
> Just received my copy of the Avatar Blu-ray 3D today:
> 
> Tuesday, June 21, 2011
> 
> 
> That's 9 weeks and 5 days. About 2 and a 1/2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone's Favorite Farm Animal,
> 
> [eieio]Pig



Dang. I would of forgotten about it


----------



## Mongis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Djames10* /forum/post/20474574
> 
> 
> Actually the avatar dish can be purchased. I've bought a copy from the following website : (I'm sure no viruses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dhgate.com/p_ff8080812f6c...970f46fc5.html



Just got my copy. Not sure if it's legit or a very good bootleg. Anyway, I have tested it and it works flawlessy. Definentely Blu-ray 3D 1080p. Recommended, I'm not one of those shelling out for this on eBay anyway.


----------



## NovaKane

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NovaKane* 
I'm on my third week, as well.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* 
Good to know I'm not the only one. Especially since most here had a two week turnaround. I was thinking something might have happened.
Ipnaz, got my Avatar 3D copy today. Arrived by UPS. I'm in Los Angeles.


Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## lpnaz480

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NovaKane*
Ipnaz, got my Avatar 3D copy today. Arrived by UPS. I'm in Los Angeles.


Hope you get yours soon.
I sure hope so.


----------



## Al O

I mailed my Rebate on 6/9/11, just received my copy today 6/23/11 by UPS. 14days


----------



## TonyDP

I mailed out my rebate form on June 6, just got my BluRay today, June 24, 15 business days later.


----------



## lpnaz480

So it all makes sense why my movie never came. Apparently my UPC code from my 210 box was incorrect so I need to resend the serial number. This time tho instead of mauling it they have me a fax number so it will expedite the process. Wish they gave that to us in the beginning.


----------



## thill68




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* /forum/post/20623398
> 
> 
> So it all makes sense why my movie never came. Apparently my UPC code from my 210 box was incorrect so I need to resend the serial number. This time tho instead of mauling it they have me a fax number so it will expedite the process. Wish they gave that to us in the beginning.







Thats what happened to me, I resent it about two weeks ago, Got it today


----------



## DRaven72




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lpnaz480* /forum/post/20623398
> 
> 
> So it all makes sense why my movie never came. Apparently my UPC code from my 210 box was incorrect so I need to resend the serial number. This time tho instead of mauling it they have me a fax number so it will expedite the process. Wish they gave that to us in the beginning.










I sent mine in 3 weeks ago from the same model Blu-Ray player. Should I call and see if this is an issue with this models upc?


----------



## lpnaz480

I dunno. Worth a shot. I've called them this week as it's now been a month and a half since I originally sent it in and two weeks since my updated fax. They keep saying it's in processing. I guess those with the two week turnaround are lucky.


----------



## Jerry98vert

I live in Los Angeles and sent mine June 12th (Sunday) and now it's July 8th (Friday) and still have not seen it. I called and they said it was in the process mode, whatever that means. It's for BDT-210.


----------



## eddieb187

I mailed mine on June 17th.

I called and was told they received it on June 24th.

Rebate was for the BDT-310.

Nothing yet.


And I get no results on the Panasonic Rebate Status website.


----------



## lpnaz480

my search never finds my name either


----------



## Jerry98vert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerry98vert* /forum/post/20669120
> 
> 
> I live in Los Angeles and sent mine June 12th (Sunday) and now it's July 8th (Friday) and still have not seen it. I called and they said it was in the process mode, whatever that means. It's for BDT-210.



Finally got it on Saturday July 9th just wasted about an hour it looks great I am so happy.


Good luck all.


----------



## DRaven72

Received mine today.







Exactly 1 month after sending in. This for the BDT-210 Blu-ray player.


----------



## eddieb187

Finally arrived via UPS on July 13th.

Mailed the rebate on June 17th.

Nearly a month.

Best 3D Blu-Ray I've seen yet.

Worth the wait.


----------



## Rolls-Royce

Panasonic got my form on June 29th (as per phone conversation with a Consumer Rebates rep), and I got the disc last Thursday, July 21. About 3 weeks to the High Desert of California!


----------



## mrjktcvs

Finally got mine yesterday after 6 weeks. I bought my BD player during a sale, so they must have had an influx of requests.


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *javanpohl* /forum/post/20336003
> 
> 
> So I live in an apartment, albeit with nice thick walls. Normally I turn my movies down after about 10, but last night I just kept the volume up and Avatar went on until 11:30. I get a note slid under my door saying:
> 
> 
> "Are you serious?!?! It sounds like you have an IMAX theater in your apartment! Please keep the volume to a reasonable and considerate level. Thank you"




This post amused me =) The IMAX line is awesome. I also live in an apt so I can relate and I basically can't use my subwoofer because it makes the floor vibrate... but awesome bass!


It took about 3 weeks for Avatar to get into their online system - mailed 7/5 and first noticed in system today so hopefully will have it soon. I have the Shrek 3D set that came with my Samsung TV but I have not tried it yet.


Bought it direct from Panasonic EPP site:

Retailer: ALL OTHERS

Product Model: DMP-BDT110

Date Entered: Friday, July 22, 2011

Check Number: No check will be mailed. Fulfillment product will be mailed. 5219 Panasonic Avatar Blu-Ray Rebate (Part 1)

Current Dollar Amount: $0.00


----------



## jmsnyc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *giantchicken* /forum/post/19988763
> 
> 
> I sent mine in on Wednesday after receiving my BDT100 from Amazon. I just wish there was a way to submit it online--I entered my code online to redeem "How to Train Your Dragon" last Friday and the disc arrived Thursday. The whole process took just a week--I wish Avatar could get here that fast.



What was the "How to Train Your Dragon" promo? Is it still live?


----------



## Jacob305




jmsnyc said:


> This post amused me =) The IMAX line is awesome. I also live in an apt so I can relate and I basically can't use my subwoofer because it makes the floor vibrate... but awesome bass!
> 
> 
> I live in a condo so I have to becareful about the sub as well. I had the onkyo 605 receiver but then upgraded to the rc270. that has a better loudness setting so its not a problem anymore for the neibors.
> 
> 
> Jacob


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein

Mailed it on the July 4th weekend. Received it on the the 24th.

Pretty good turn around!


Quite dazzled by the depth on this disc...


----------



## cmaxwell

A quick question? I ordered the BluRay panasonic player online, and I used the email copy of my invoice to send off as a proof of purchase along with the upc code. Will the copy of my invoice be good enough


----------



## NovaKane




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmaxwell* /forum/post/20756966
> 
> 
> A quick question? I ordered the BluRay panasonic player online, and I used the email copy of my invoice to send off as a proof of purchase along with the upc code. Will the copy of my invoice be good enough



I would think so. Just to clarify, you did cut out the UPC code from the box, right?


If so, I don't see why, unless it's clearly stated as a no-no, that your email invoice copy wouldn't suffice.


Hope it works out for you.


----------



## Helvetian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmaxwell* /forum/post/20756966
> 
> 
> A quick question? I ordered the BluRay panasonic player online, and I used the email copy of my invoice to send off as a proof of purchase along with the upc code. Will the copy of my invoice be good enough



I printed my amazon invoice and mailed that, mine was approved and disc is on the way. You should be fine


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Helvetian* /forum/post/20757555
> 
> 
> I printed my amazon invoice and mailed that, mine was approved and disc is on the way. You should be fine



+1. Mine was an online invoice for Best Buy in-store pickup, and it worked.


----------



## cmaxwell

I recently checked and I am in the system as of wednesday. How long after that does it take?


----------



## Ron AZ

Received mine today (August 4th)... Panasonic received my paperwork on July 19th...received AVATAR 3D Blu-Ray DVD in 16 days, once paperwork was received by Panasonic. Purchased the Panasonic DMP-BDT 310 to go with our new JVC RS40 projector.


----------



## kkrueger

Does this offering include the 2D version of the movie, or is it a single disc, 3D only?


----------



## Rolls-Royce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kkrueger* /forum/post/20823801
> 
> 
> Does this offering include the 2D version of the movie, or is it a single disc, 3D only?



It is a single disc, but has both 3D and 2D versions. You select the version you want from the disc menu.


----------



## indomie

I was wondering the same thing. My claim is showing up online as well, so I called the customer support number. The rep I spoke with (who was very friendly) said that they get shipments/batches of the movie in & release them as they become available. So some people may have gotten lucky with quick turnaround because they sent their rebates in right before a batch of Avatars came in. Others may have had a longer wait because their rebate was sent in right after a batch ran out.


FYI, I was told that they were expecting a new batch within a week, so the disc should be at my door in around two weeks.


----------



## psharma

Gotta love this thread. It lets us collect data points and keep Panasonic honest.


Submitted 2 rebates: 8/30/2011

Location: Southern California


Haven't received my DVD's yet and my name doesn't show up on their search at panasonicconsumerrebates.com yet.


----------



## crankbait

Just received mine today and the website said they received my claim on 8/25, so a little over two weeks.


----------



## Catfish

When I enter my info into the rebate tracker all I receive is "Searching for (myname) in postal code (myzip). Is this normal? Is it supposed to take a while to complete the search?


On edit: I found it but the site says I did not send a copy of my receipt. I didn't get a receipt because I used in-store pick-up at BB. I sent a copy of the order status.










Final Edit: I just got off the phone with Panasonic and they claim the could not read the store name or the purchase date from the confirmation I sent in. I explained to them that I sent what I was able to get from the BB site but they were not budging. I found a way to print a "receipt" from the BB site and will have to re-mail it.


----------



## piturra

Bought the Panasonic DMP-BDT310 3D Blu-ray Player on *Sept. 15, 2011*

Received my DMP-BDT310 on Sept. 16, 2011


Sent my Avatar 3D Rebate on *Sept. 17, 2011*


My Rebate was posted @ the Panasonic Rebate Status website on Tuesday, *September 27, 2011*.


----


Received a *NOT QUALIFIED Letter* from Panasonic on *Oct. 6, 2011*.

.... I was out of town so I could not respond until after Columbus Day.


Sent a Letter* outlining *why I WAS QUALIFIED* to receive Avatar 3D on *Oct. 11, 2011*

.... Included copies of my Invoice, UPC-S/N Label, & Rebate Forms

........ They already have the originals!!!









*FINALLY RECEIVED* my Avatar 3D Blu-ray Disc yesterday, *Oct. 24, 2011*

.... No note saying they were wrong, just the boiler-plate 'Hope your Happy' & check out our other products note.


*A bit of a hassle, but all is well now in the Universe!!!


----------



## thebard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piturra* /forum/post/21124738
> 
> 
> Bought the Panasonic DMP-BDT310 3D Blu-ray Player on *Sept. 15, 2011*
> 
> Received my DMP-BDT310 on Sept. 16, 2011
> 
> 
> Sent my Avatar 3D Rebate on *Sept. 17, 2011*
> 
> 
> My Rebate was posted @ the Panasonic Rebate Status website on Tuesday, *September 27, 2011*.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> Received a *NOT QUALIFIED Letter* from Panasonic on *Oct. 6, 2011*.
> 
> .... I was out of town so I could not respond until after Columbus Day.
> 
> 
> Sent a Letter* outlining *why I WAS QUALIFIED* to receive Avatar 3D on *Oct. 11, 2011*
> 
> .... Included copies of my Invoice, UPC-S/N Label, & Rebate Forms
> 
> ........ They already have the originals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FINALLY RECEIVED* my Avatar 3D Blu-ray Disc yesterday, *Oct. 24, 2011*
> 
> .... No note saying they were wrong, just the boiler-plate 'Hope your Happy' & check out our other products note.
> 
> 
> *A bit of a hassle, but all is well now in the Universe!!!



Actually, that turnaround time is pretty good, even with the hassle. It took me a little over a month to receive mine, and many have been waiting longer!


----------



## Brajesh

Mine took about 8 weeks, and my name never showed up on their rebate status site.


----------



## piturra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thebard* /forum/post/21125519
> 
> 
> Actually, that turnaround time is pretty good, even with the hassle. It took me a little over a month to receive mine, and many have been waiting longer!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brajesh* /forum/post/21125532
> 
> 
> Mine took about 8 weeks, and my name never showed up on their rebate status site.



Thanks guys!


I have a friend that bought the DMP-BDT210 and his Rebate has not shown up on Panasonic's rebate status website - it's been approx. 3-weeks.


So, I showed him your posts, and he feels better knowing that his Rebate is probably not lost in the USPS never-never land!


----------



## piturra




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *piturra* /forum/post/21128869
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> I have a friend that bought the DMP-BDT210 and his Rebate has not shown up on Panasonic's rebate status website - it's been approx. 3-weeks.
> 
> 
> ...



My friend finally received his Avatar 3D Blu-ray disc yesterday, *Oct. 31, 2011*!!!


His name *did not show up* in the Panasonic Rebate website.


----------



## jesmer

I mailed the rebate and it was received on 10/19 per USPS. This is the message I received below on the Panasonic Website



Current Status: Fulfillment - 5219 Panasonic Avatar Blu-Ray Rebate (Part 1)

Product will be mailed in 8-14 weeks of received date.


Retailer: ALL OTHERS

Product Model: DMP-BDT110

Date Entered: Thursday, October 27, 2011

Check Number: No check will be mailed. Fulfillment product will be mailed. 5219 Panasonic Avatar Blu-Ray Rebate (Part 1)

Current Dollar Amount: $0.00



So how much longer do you guys think it will take? Its barely going to be 2 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## JoeBlow74




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jesmer* /forum/post/21154384
> 
> 
> I mailed the rebate and it was received on 10/19 per USPS. This is the message I received below on the Panasonic Website
> 
> 
> 
> Current Status: Fulfillment - 5219 Panasonic Avatar Blu-Ray Rebate (Part 1)
> 
> Product will be mailed in 8-14 weeks of received date.
> 
> 
> Retailer: ALL OTHERS
> 
> Product Model: DMP-BDT110
> 
> Date Entered: Thursday, October 27, 2011
> 
> Check Number: No check will be mailed. Fulfillment product will be mailed. 5219 Panasonic Avatar Blu-Ray Rebate (Part 1)
> 
> Current Dollar Amount: $0.00
> 
> 
> 
> So how much longer do you guys think it will take? Its barely going to be 2 weeks tomorrow.






Panasonic says 8-14 weeks because that covers their ARS in the event somebody tries to sue them. Just wait. Besides, you are getting a free movies.


----------

